# Some mods on my 96 GXE



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Here are some mods i did and will do to my car... Click Here


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice quepias.. very nice.

n-e-hook up from the phillipines ?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

i had my friend ordered me the GTS Grille and front bumpers but i haven't spoke with him yet. I'll get an answer probably this week, i'll keep u posted


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

I have the same deck as you and the same shift knob =)


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

awesome b14... i love how it looks what suspension r u running?


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

Really nice looking car specially those gauges. Your rims are 17's or 18's?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks for the comments guys... H & R Springs and KYB Adjustable shocks for my suspension and my rims are 17" Konig Flatline.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Newly installed Crystal Clear Headlamps and Corners with Crystal Blue Headlights plus the Hella Super Horn...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride!
hmm it seems that you have Phil. tuning style
Every Fil tuner with a Sentra has those red Hella horns installed.They look and sound nice too.
If you could only shave that front antenna and put a power antenna in the rear that would be FilSpec especially with your up and coming GTS stuff


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

i think im the only flip then without hella superhorns 

Ben


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

looks good

-Robb-


----------

